# Help with my Pregnant Does



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

I have 2 pregnant does I am so confused and frustrated with lol
I bought Ginger and Electra Sept 2012, the lady said they were possibly bred because her buck broke into their cage on Aug 1st and the again the week of Aug 13 and she just left him in there. I brought them home and the next day Electra seemed to be in heat, my buck wanted her, she didn't but he got his way anyways so I put it on the calender which would make her due Feb 4 (if she wasn't actually bred before I got her). About a month or so ago she started having white goo so I was thinking it was her plug, her utter started growing pretty good and a week ago she started having long white strings off and on and and her body condition has changed a lot. Sunk in sides, tail looks real weird (connection wise). I keep checking ligaments and they are real spongy and gone sometimes but then come back. As of yesterday she started having a greenish discharge (does not smell), I wiped it off and it didn't come back until tonight it's there again (pic 1) and then she pee'd and then she had this.. (pic 2) I am not sure what is going on at all this will be my first kidding experience and Electra is a FF. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated 
Now Ginger was bred before I got her because on Nov 5 I had her ultrasound at that time the vet said she is pretty far in about 80 plus days, so I did the math and that would make her due this week. Ginger is a huge ad miserable she has had a false labor (I think) twice this month lol she panics ad stretches ad moans and is off by herself ad tail arches and she stretches some more and I was freaking out thinking ok we are going to have some babies but then NO lol. Yesterday and today have been weird for her she is real lazy, laying down alot staying like 25-30 feet away from the herd at all times starring into space, stretching, moaning, holding her tail different and her vag is real pink. But her ligs are still there, real soft though. Any thoughts on when she may kid? Thanks so much!! Ginger is pic 3 and 4


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

I forgot to say Electra is an Alpine/Nubian cross and Ginger is Nubian.
And Ginger is a second time freshener, her previous owner told me after I bought her that last year she went out and there was a dead baby doeling laying next to Ginger, so it is very important I be near when she kids. The not knowing the date is driving me crazy! LOL


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We went throught that last year... This year our does were with our buck in our pasture for a month and the weather was yucky so I am not sure of due dates... Hope everything goes good. Keep us posted. Sorry not help just moral support


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh Ive never seen that color of goo. Can you get a vet out?
Anybody you know can come look who has lots of experience?


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Although I'm not experienced if she peed and more came out she may have something going on in the urinary tract or maybe bladder? But again I know nothing its just a suggestion...


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I thought that was the amber Goo last year but quickly learned what the amber Goo was at delivery time. My does had a creamy Goo on and off for a week or two before they kidded. Not sure about the Goo after peeing... But my girls did have a yellowish creamy Goo for awhile.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

The closest vet is 2 hours away and doesn't do house calls, I'm wondering if transporting her is a wise idea? She acts totally normal, eats, drinks, plays and has no temp.
As for the string after peeing lol She had the stuff in the first pic and then squatted to pee and stayed in that position for a little bit like she was pushing a little I think and then stood up and tada the string was there lol I don't think it came out of her pee I think it just came out as she was peeing from her vag.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

WhimsicalwonderFarm said:


> The closest vet is 2 hours away and doesn't do house calls, I'm wondering if transporting her is a wise idea? She acts totally normal, eats, drinks, plays and has no temp.
> As for the string after peeing lol She had the stuff in the first pic and then squatted to pee and stayed in that position for a little bit like she was pushing a little I think and then stood up and tada the string was there lol I don't think it came out of her pee I think it just came out as she was peeing from her vag.


Just showed my husband this thread and he said looks like what the girls had last year... I wouldn't worry if there is no temp and you see her stretching and pushing! But I am far from experienced...


----------



## MooresPride (Dec 22, 2012)

Seems like both are close to kidding. I'd keep an eye out. The stretching and moaning, my older doe does it alot the last month she is due for the last four kiddings. I assume they're just moving babies I place.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Seren 

I know it's ridiculous but I watch them all day, and all night up to 11pm I am driving myself (and my husband lol) nuts 
I just wish I knew how close we were.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

I have read some other posts were they mentioned "posy" or "potsy" or something like that. What does that mean?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Posty is when rear legs look sort of straight, if that makes sense.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

WhimsicalwonderFarm said:


> Thanks Seren
> 
> I know it's ridiculous but I watch them all day, and all night up to 11pm I am driving myself (and my husband lol) nuts
> I just wish I knew how close we were.


Your welcome, I pictured last year and how I drove everyone crazy going back and forth to the goats checking, finally I plugged in our old video baby monitor and didn't have to go out in the cold! Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it when they are walking and they swing their rear legs out to side instead of bending them as they walk?


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Well the vets due date (today) for Ginger (pic 3-4) is almost gone and nothing is happening :-(
I will give her 4 more days and if nothing happens then maybe a trip to the vet is in order..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

By the looks of those udders, they have more filling to do.....if you can, talk with their previous owners to see when they filled for delivery.

Posty isn't easy to describe...but I'll try
When looking at the doe from behind, you'll notice a straight legged wider stance and the rear knee is in line with the does front.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Gingers previous owner has no info, she said she didn't know when they were going to kid last year thats why when she went out one day and there was Gingers baby laying dead next to her. So sad. So I don't know what's going on or when to expect her to kid. The vet did an ultrasound back in November and her date was today it is day 150. So maybe any day now? We are suppose to get rain and cold front starting tonight until Tuesday night. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They look to me to have some filling of their udders to do. Most does will have a significant growth in the udder within 12-24 hours of delivery. You will definately see the difference between what they look like now and when they are ready.
As far as posty, it's easier to direct you to pics showing it than trying to explain  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/pic-posty-doe-reference-104180/


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is Ginger this morning Pic 1
And Electra this morning Pic 2
And then pic 4-5 is another doe I got from the same owner as Ginger and Electra and look at the surprise she gave me. Pic 1 was right after feeding last night and then when I went out at 10pm she had this!! I didn't take pics til this morning though
So now I am wondering if she was bred when I got her too and I just thought my little buck got her?? Who knows lol but I thought you all might like this and have some input on it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

*Birth Announcement!!!*

Well this was totally unexpected. Izzy my spotted Nubian who I just posted her udder bloom this morning has given birth to a baby girl!!! So cute!!
We had her ultrasound on Nov 5th and vet said she had 2 possibly 3 and she wasn't due until Feb 7th but I think she was wrong on ALL counts
But we got a baby girl yay!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

AWWWW too cute!! Funny how they NEVER do as their supposed to lol


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!! isn't that the truth, this is my first kidding and oh man this is way nerve racking haha but awesome too!!
Now I think Ginger, the one I thought was going to kid (according to the vet) first in labor right now I believe. I am about to go and check her again, her udder is about to blow up ad she acts like her back legs are disconnected weird


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh how exciting!! I just got in from sitting out in the barn with my two sheep that look like their about to explode! Unfortunately I didn't notice any great and wonderful "sign" so I'm going to sleep! I have to get up at six with my kids(the human kind!! Lol) and send them to school! Hopefully ginger doesn't keep you waiting for too long!!


----------



## BiGully Farm (Aug 23, 2012)

Awwww Congratulations. I agree with you, kidding is so nerve wracking. I will be glad when I have more kidding experience. I have only had 2 kiddings here so far and am expecting my five Nigerians to kid in March. I'm already nervous thinking about it.  Anyhow, congrats on your new baby doeling.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

BiGully Farm said:


> Awwww Congratulations. I agree with you, kidding is so nerve wracking. I will be glad when I have more kidding experience. I have only had 2 kiddings here so far and am expecting my five Nigerians to kid in March. I'm already nervous thinking about it.  Anyhow, congrats on your new baby doeling.


Even us experienced ones get nervous when the time comes. I don't think even time is a cure for it.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Well Ginger had her babies at 10am this morning!!! She had a boy then a girl:kidblue::kidred:
Oh my goodness what an experience. She labored all night, I finally decided to go to sleep about 1:30 am and had my hubby check her when he went to work at 4 and then I was up at 6am. Once she got serious it was like 15 min and she delivered 2 babies oh my goodess... so awesome!! First baby boy (King Tut) (spotted one) had his left leg wrapped around the top of his head behind his shoulders, I freaked out.. once he was out it wasn't 1 min and she torpedoed the baby girl (Cleopatra) out!! Insane and awesome!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the new babies. I just love all those spots.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you, I am just in awe 
The little girl has very unusual markings and colors..


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

YAAAY!! Too cute! I love how colorful they are!! Is she your last for to kid out?


----------



## BiGully Farm (Aug 23, 2012)

crocee said:


> Even us experienced ones get nervous when the time comes. I don't think even time is a cure for it.


Oh no, don't tell me that! 

Congratulations on the newest arrivals. Glad everything went so well for y'all.


----------



## WhimsicalwonderFarm (Jan 7, 2013)

fezz09 - no They were my first 2, I have 3 more to go yikes!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

WhimsicalwonderFarm said:


> fezz09 - no They were my first 2, I have 3 more to go yikes!!


Well now you'll be on ole pro at it!!  now you will feel relaxed that you made it through two kiddings... Then the others will start to show signs and BAM your midwife anxiety will start up ALL OVER again! Lol I am currently going through that with the sheep I bought  I'm pretty sure between goats and sheep I am going to have no nails left, grey hair, and quite possibly an enormous stress induced ulcer!! And yet I love them! Hang in there!!


----------

